# Grumpy's at Verdun.



## spog (28/2/16)

G,day all,I've received a reply Email from Grumpy's in Verdun ( outside Adelaide) that there beers will soon be available online from Boozebud.
And their beers are available from various outlets around Adelaide,although I don't know where.
Mmmmm,Boston Cream Ale....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/2/16)

that boston Cream was one of the best kits know to brewers, shame you still cant get them


----------



## dicko (28/2/16)

from their facebook site spog

Check out Semaphore Road Cellars, the Semaphore Hotel and Largs Pier Hotel if you're around the Port Adelaide area and got a hankering for some Grumpys!

Get a mixed six pack of our entire range at Melbourne Street Fine Wine Cellars when you drive outta town next!

If you're in the inner south suburbs, pop into the Cremorne Hotel some time and grab a carton of Grumpy's! These guys are a South Aussie institution!

The Bibliotheca Bar & Book Exchange and Mississippi Moon are fantastic small bars on Gresham Place and a great place to grab a Grumpys brew.

The Artisan Café in Blackwood is one of the finest dinest experiences in the hills - just ask all the locals! They'll be stocking a few of our beers from this week too!

Stocking up on booze prior to Australia Day? Do the patriotic thing and support your local South Aussie craft breweries! You can pick up a carton of Grumpy's at:
Cremorne Hotel
Torrens Arms Hotel
Little Pub
Semaphore Road Cellars
Parade Cellars
Gray's Inn
Pulpit Cellars
The Bridgewater Inn

And spog for your Boston cream Ale

There's a brand new bar just off Hindley Street called Mississippi Moonand it's a great place to grab a Boston Cream from this Friday! Make sure you check it out!

.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

As I said these sites are all off Facebook.
I would phone first to check rather than just turning up and experiencing to hassle of parking etc just to be told that they dont have them.


----------



## spog (28/2/16)

^ you legend, next trip to Adelaide I'll drag my youngest and brothers inlaw along for some cultural experience ....yeah as if they would need an excuse.
Boston cream ale....gimme gimme......

Edit : no wonder I couldn't find much info as Im not on Facebook etc....AHB delivers.


----------



## dicko (28/2/16)

spog said:


> ^ you legend, next trip to Adelaide I'll drag my youngest and brothers inlaw along for some cultural experience ....yeah as if they would need an excuse.
> Boston cream ale....gimme gimme......
> Edit : no wonder I couldn't find much info as Im not on Facebook etc....AHB delivers.


I actually went onto the Grumpy website and it is virtually useless.
No links...no beer info.... Nothing really but their address 

A shame really, particularly considering that they would be paying for the web page.

Let us know how you go at the venues you get to spog... I will be in Adelaide in a month or so and may have time to test the water, so to speak


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/3/16)

Are the people running Grumpys the same as the old people (I think they were at Handorff). Like a lot of us oldies, I remember buying their mixes and it was the first beer forum I was in.

Adelaide for the ANHC in October .. Mississippi Moon now on the list! So many good drinkin' holes, so little time.........


----------



## spog (1/3/16)

Dicko, I got stuff all info from the Grumpy's site but I spied their bottled beer on the Internet and couldn't find any listings for retailers.
I'm not a Facebook user so that counts me out, but thanks for the info so I can go hunting next time I'm in town.


----------



## spog (1/3/16)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Are the people running Grumpys the same as the old people (I think they were at Handorff). Like a lot of us oldies, I remember buying their mixes and it was the first beer forum I was in.
> 
> Adelaide for the ANHC in October .. Mississippi Moon now on the list! So many good drinkin' holes, so little time.........


The original crew has changed some what and from the Email I received the brew kits went out the door some 10 yrs ago.
And yep from Adelaide you drive past Grump's at Verdun to get to Hanhdorf which is very close.


----------



## dicko (1/3/16)

I believe that Andrew Schultz son now is heavily involved in the business.
Grumpy Thomas now works at Winequip and Grumpy Dave I believe is or at least was in Victoria last I heard from him which was many years ago.
I have not been to Grumpys for quite some time myself.
Those links above are Facebook links but at least it provides the name of stockists.
Social media is useless for people that are not on it but unfortunately it appears to be the way things go with business thse days.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (5/3/16)

We were up the road from there last year and were going to stop in, but ran out of time, and the website didn't entice us to make the effort.


----------

